# Messerfreie Zonen: Ausnahmen für Angler



## Orothred (22. Juli 2022)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch erstmal: Gilt dieses Führungsverbot nur für Messer, die auch unters Waffenrecht fallen und die wir als Angler sowieso schon sondergeregelt durch §42a Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 bzw. Absatz 3 WaffG führen dürfen?? Müsste ja bei einer "Waffenverbotszone" so sein. Damit wären viele Messer nämlich vom Verbot gar nicht betroffen....


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Juli 2022)

Orothred schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage ist doch erstmal: Gilt dieses Führungsverbot nur für Messer, die auch unters Waffenrecht fallen und die wir als Angler sowieso schon sondergeregelt durch §42a Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nr. 3 bzw. Absatz 3 WaffG führen dürfen?? Müsste ja bei einer "Waffenverbotszone" so sein. Damit wären viele Messer nämlich vom Verbot gar nicht betroffen....


Absolut richtiger Einwand. 
Aber ich denke nicht, dass es nur für die Messer gilt, die eh schon unters Waffenrecht fallen - da man die ja jetzt schon nirgends führen darf. Für diese Messer bedarf es quasi keine Verbotszonen - das Führen dieser Messer ist jetzt schon verboten - und zwar überall.


----------



## Mescalero (22. Juli 2022)

Kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass solche Zonen sich in der Kriminalstatistik niederschlagen. Im Knast sind auch keine Messer erlaubt und trotzdem werden Leute erstochen. Wer in unlauterer Absicht ein Messer mitnimmt, schert sich wohl kaum um Verbote.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2022)

Ich habe kein Problem mit einem solchen Verbot, bzw. mit der Einrichtung von waffenfreien Zonen, zumal ich als Angler davon ausgenommen bin, zumindest solange ich mich auch am Wasser aufhalte.
Wer mit einem Messer in der Tasche z.B. auf ein Stadtfest, oder Kirmes o.ä. geht, dem gehört der volle Strafvollzug, also tatsächlich die angekündigten 10.000€ Strafe.
Diese wird aber wohl in der Realität nicht verhängt, bei unserer Kuscheljustiz?
Für meinen Geschmack habe ich in der letzten Zeit genug Beispiele gehört, von irgendwelchen Durchgeknallten, die mit Messern auf Menschen losgehen, diesen wird aber auch ein solches Verbot egal sein?

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass solche Zonen sich in der Kriminalstatistik niederschlagen. Im Knast sind auch keine Messer erlaubt und trotzdem werden Leute erstochen. Wer in unlauterer Absicht ein Messer mitnimmt, schert sich wohl kaum um Verbote.


Hallo,

richtig und meine Kalaschnikoff unterm Bett geht auch niemand etwas an  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (22. Juli 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Für uns Angler sind Messer wichtige Werkzeuge. Ihre Mitführung am Wasser ist teilweise sogar verpflichtend. Haltet Ihr so ein Verbot für sinnvoll? *





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Ausnahmen für Messer sollen für Angler oder Handwerker eingeräumt werden.



mal wieder ein brandheisses Eisen...


----------



## Floma (22. Juli 2022)

Ich bin ja aus der Region und wenn ich höre: "Schlossplatz, Schlossgarten und Stadtgarten", weiß ich auch, wo der Wind her weht. Da gab es in den letzten Jahren den ein oder anderen Zusammenstoß. Der Konflikt schwelt länger, der Höhepunkt hat aber sogar einen eigenen Wikipedia-Artikel:








						Ausschreitungen und Plünderungen in Stuttgart 2020 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Dass die Polizei hier nicht immer als höhere Gewalt wahrgenommen wird, ist sicher schon in den 2000ern so gewesen. Dass aber ganze Gruppen der Polizei gegenüber treten, ist bei uns im Zuständigkeitsbereichs des RP relativ neu. Dazu hat man nun das Bild des jungen Orientalen mit dem Messer in der Tasche im Kopf. Mein Eindruck ist, dass dieses Vorurteil in den speziellen Gruppierungen, die die Landesregierung mit den Waffenverbotszonen adressiert, nicht gänzlich von der Hand zu weisen ist. 

Das mit den Waffenverbotszonen ist imho also nicht den Opfern von Messergewalt gewidmet, sondern viel mehr ein Werkzeug, mit dem die Polizei frühzeitig agieren kann, wo sie momentan noch zuschauen muss. Das Durchsetzung der Zonen erlaubt sicher auch mehr Kontrollen und Platzverbote.


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Juli 2022)

Jedes Verbot steht und fällt mit der Möglichkeit, es wirksam zu kontrollieren!!
Ich bezweifle *GANZ STARK *die Möglickeit ein Messerververbot an irgendeiner Stelle  wirksam kontrollieren zu können!
 So viele Ordnungshüter ( Sei es Polizei oder Ordnungsamt) gäbe es im Zweifelsfall in DE gar nicht, um ggfs. mehr als extrem seltene Stichproben in der Öffentlichkeit zu machen. 
Insofern ist so ein Messerverbot eine komplette "Totgeburt", die einen enormen "Aufriss" verursacht, aber in der Sache defacto keinen "sittlichen Nährwert" hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> gäbe es im Zweifelsfall in DE gar nicht, um ggfs. mehr als extrem seltene Stichproben in der Öffentlichkeit zu machen.


Wenn sich bei den "Stichproben" der Effekt einer 10000€ Geldstrafe rumsprechen würde, dann kommen so Manche sicher doch zum Nachdenken.
Dies brauchte nur mal in einer der zahlreichen Kontrollsendungen gezeigt werden, die häufig im TV zu sehen sind, so erreicht man auch dieses Klientel.

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Problem mit einen solchen Verbot, bzw. mit der Einrichtung von waffenfreien Zonen, zumal ich als Angler davon ausgenommen bin, zumindest solange ich mich auch am Wasser aufhalte.
> Wer mit einem Messer in der Tasche z.B. auf ein Stadtfest, oder Kirmes o.ä. geht, dem gehört der volle Strafvollzug, also tatsächlich die angekündigten 10.000€ Strafe.
> Diese wird aber wohl in der Realität nicht verhängt, bei unserer Kuscheljustiz?
> Für meinen Geschmack habe ich in der letzten Zeit genug Beispiele gehört, von irgendwelchen Durchgeknallten, die mit Messern auf Menschen losgehen, diesen wird aber auch ein solches Verbot egal sein?
> ...


Man muss da schon bissl relativieren (können)...
Messer ist nicht gleich Messer. An meinem Schlüsselbund baumelt ein klitzekleines Schweizer, welches sich schon oft im Alltag bewehrt hat. Da sollte man schon unterscheiden. Es gibt viele Messer, die meiner Auffassung nach Werkzeuge sind... Klar kann man damit jemanden verletzen - kann man aber auch mit dem großen Schraubendreher oder ner Schere... Soll es für diese Teile dann auch Verbotszonen geben? Oder für Kettensägen. Stellt Euch mal vor, ne Kirmes ohne Kettensäge - wo kommen wir denn da hin?*


*(Sarkasmus!!!)


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Juli 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Messer ist nicht gleich Messer. An meinem Schlüsselbund baumelt ein klitzekleines Schweizer, welches sich schon oft im Alltag bewehrt hat.


Ich meine natürlich Messer die verboten sind, mit dem kleinen Schweizer wirst du dich eher selbst verletzten, wenn du versuchst damit zuzustechen wird es wohl einklappen und dann sind erst mal deine eigenen Finger dran.
Aber richtig ist, dass man differenzieren muss, weil ein Messer immer noch ein Werkzeug ist, so wie Küchenmesser etwa.
Wenn dies der Metzger braucht um auf dem Markt damit sein Fleisch zu schneiden ist es doch ein Unterschied, als wenn irgendwer damit in der Stadt herumläuft, der sicherlich nichts Gutes damit im Sinn hat.

Jürgen


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Juli 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Kann mir nur sehr schwer vorstellen, dass solche Zonen sich in der Kriminalstatistik niederschlagen. Im Knast sind auch keine Messer erlaubt und trotzdem werden Leute erstochen. Wer in unlauterer Absicht ein Messer mitnimmt, schert sich wohl kaum um Verbote.


Ich kann's mir auch echt nicht vorstellen... Kriminelle sind auf einmal nicht weniger krimnell, nur weil irgendwo Messer verboten sind. Das ist echt sowas von albern...

[Edit: Wobei - ich muss da doch etwas relativieren: Mit Blick auf die USA und das lasche Waffengesetz und die vielen Opfer durch Schusswaffen, ist die Sache zumindest in Ansätzen etwas plausibel... nur eben absolut nicht zu Ende gedacht)


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich Messer die verboten sind


Ah ok.
Aber ich glaube um die geht es hier gar nicht - weil die ja eh schon verboten sind... Ich denke das geht in diesem Fall tatsächlich um Messer jeder Bauart...
Ist echt mal wieder sowas von schwammig.
Waffenfreie Zone bedeutet für mich, dass dort nur Messer nicht erlaubt sind, die per Gesetz als Waffe gelten. Diese sind aber eh nicht erlaubt (zu führen). Wodurch es absurd wird.
Also kann es hier nur um sämtliche Messer gehen. Dafür müssten diese aber alle als Waffen gelten.
Ein großer Haufen  ist so eine lapidare Gesetzgebung...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (22. Juli 2022)

Das müsstest ihr euch dann wie bei der Kontrolle vorm Flugzeug vorstellen, nur das es dann für sowas ne fette Rechnung gibt. Voll Banane…


----------



## Mikesch (22. Juli 2022)

Schon mal ein Grund nicht in das "Land der grünen Hoffnung" zu reisen.
Trage seit Jahrzehnten immer ein Taschenmesser bei mir, ist für mich ein Werkzeug das oft für kleine Spontanreparaturen brauchbar ist.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass viele Gesetze/Verordnungen von Leuten verfasst werden, die von "tuten u. blasen" keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (22. Juli 2022)

Ich denke, hier geht es um Messer wie Butterfly, Wurf- und Springmessern, deren Erwerb und Führung eh schon verboten ist. 
Um auf öffentlichen Veranstaltungen JEDEN Besucher auf solche Messer zu kontrollieren, gibt es weder genug Polizisten bzw. Sicherheitskräfte. Denkbar wäre bei den Zugängen ein durchgehbarer Metalldetektor wie am Flughafen. 

Für Angler und Jäger gelten Ausnahmen. Bei ner Polizeikontrolle frühmorgens wurde ich eher gefragt, wo ich angeln war und ob ich was gefangen habe, ggfs.noch in welchem Verein ich bin. Aber nicht, ob ich ich welches Messer dabeihabe! 
Wenn man beim Angeln kein Messer dabei hat, ist das genauso, als wenn man keinen Kescher, kein Lösegerät oder kein Maßband/Zollstock dabei hat....


----------



## thanatos (22. Juli 2022)

Das ich mal kein Messer in der Tasche habe kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen ,
daran wird auch kein noch so schwachsinniges Gesetz was ändern .


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Juli 2022)

Mir geht eher diese Empörungkultur in dieser Gesellschaft auf den Sack.....selten nimmt man sich mal die Zeit, um darüber nachzudenken, wie man tatsächlich zu einer Nachricht steht bzw. ob dieser Nachricht nicht noch wichtige, evtl. beschwichtigende Details fehlen 

Damit will ich hier keinen direkt ansprechen, aber ich denke die Intension der "Gesetzgebung" ist eine andere, als uns das kleine Taschenmesser am Schlüsselbund zu verbieten.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Juli 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Mit Blick auf die USA und das lasche Waffengesetz und die vielen Opfer durch Schusswaffen, ist die Sache zumindest in Ansätzen etwas plausibel... nur eben absolut nicht zu Ende gedacht)


Na ja, wenn man diese Zahlen mal etwas genauer beleuchtet, relativiert sich das doch ganz schön.
Auch dass die Schweizer pro Kopf mehr Geld für Waffen ausgeben als die Amerikaner, aber so gut wie keine Gewaltverbrechen kennen, lässt mich eher Richtung soziale Ungerechtigkeit schauen.


Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> , nur das es dann für sowas ne fette Rechnung gibt. Voll Banane…


Statt hier zu jammern, sollten wir uns doch gemeinsam darüber freuen dass die Taschenlampe nicht verboten ist.
Taschenlampen sind doch erlaubt - oder ?!?


----------



## Mikesch (22. Juli 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Statt hier zu jammern, sollten wir uns doch gemeinsam darüber freuen dass die Taschenlampe nicht verboten ist.
> Taschenlampen sind doch erlaubt - oder ?!?


Denkst du da an eine Mag-Lite ML300L o. Ä.?


----------



## liac (22. Juli 2022)

Also meine Meinung zum Thema ist, dass das ganze schon Sinn machen kann. Es gibt genug Stadtteile/Bezirke etc.pp die halt tatsächlich kein Zuckerschlecken sind, das werden denke ich die meisten oder zumindest einige von uns kennen. Bei mir gabs in meiner Kindheit ne weiterführende Schule in der Stadt wo mans ohne Waffen nicht weit geschafft hat, ich war dort "Gott sei dank" nicht, aber hatte dort Freunde und hab da auch ab und an "abgehangen". Und da wären Waffenkontrollen, auch wenn sich das "lustig oder surreal" anhört angebracht gewesen. 

 Und ich denke mal dass es da nun auch um genau solche kleinen Orte/Bezirke/Stadtteile etc gehen wird und da könnte man denke ich schon regelmäßig Kontrollen durchführen und wenn sich das dann rumspricht könnte sich evtl. was ändern...Einen Versuch wärs denk ich auf jeden Fall wert. 

Und ja da sollte dann auch 0 Toleranz greifen und selbst die Leute die seit 30 Jahren Ihr Schweizer für Reparaturen dabei haben, eine Strafe bekommen. Klar eine mildere als jemand mit nem Springmesser, aber trotzdem eine Strafe.

Wobei ich mich auch nicht dran erinnern kann, wann ich mir mal dachte: Boah hätt ich jetzt mein Messer dabei, dann könnt ich das reparieren. Ich glaube ohne Messer kann man schon auskommen, auch wenn es extrem traurig ist dass man über solche Regelungen überhaupt nachdenken muss. 

LG liac


----------



## Jürgen57 (22. Juli 2022)

Wenn man mal bedenkt wieviele tödliche Waffen ein Angler sowieso dabei hat.
( Hammer,Rutenhalter in verschidene gößen,Schirmhalter  und so weiter) alles tödliche Waffen wen man so will.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Juli 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man diese Zahlen mal etwas genauer beleuchtet, relativiert sich das doch ganz schön.
> Auch dass die Schweizer pro Kopf mehr Geld für Waffen ausgeben als die Amerikaner, aber so gut wie keine Gewaltverbrechen kennen, lässt mich eher Richtung soziale Ungerechtigkeit schauen.


Hallo,

erinnert mich, als ich zwei Schweizer Fliegenfischer, welche ich im Urlaub mal kennenlernte, selbige auf deren Einladung hin besuchte, da kam auch die Frage von mir nach Waffen auf. Der eine, in einem Schützenverein, sagte, dass er so etwa 40-45 Gewehre, Pistolen und Revolver habe, aber so genau wüsste er das nicht. Der andere, weniger auf Waffen fixiert sagte, dass er nur drei Waffen habe, das genüge ihm.
Bei dem mit den über 40 Waffen waren auch einige ältere dabei um die ihm ein Museum bestimmt beneidet hätte. 
Er sagte zu mir, mit einem Bedauern in der Stimme; schau Dir all die schönen Waffen an und ich habe nur zwei Töchter, welche sich nicht dafür interessieren.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Taschenlampen sind doch erlaubt - oder ?!?


Ja, zumindest solange sie nicht zum Fischfang benutzt werden.


----------



## fishhawk (22. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> ich habe nur zwei Töchter


Könnte aber vielleicht beim Verheiraten nützlich sein?


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn sich bei den "Stichproben" der Effekt einer 10000€ Geldstrafe rumsprechen würde, dann kommen so Manche sicher doch zum Nachdenken.
> Dies brauchte nur mal in einer der zahlreichen Kontrollsendungen gezeigt werden, die häufig im TV zu sehen sind, so erreicht man auch dieses Klientel.
> 
> Jürgen


1. Dass ich in DE noch erlebe, daß wegen einer erfolgten Sichprobenkontrolle eine Strafe von € 10.000  verhängt wird, erlebe weder Ich noch Du, irgendwann einmal,  selbst wenn bei solch einer Kontrolle eine scharfe Handgranate in der Tasche gefunden würde... ist leider so


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (22. Juli 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Taschenlampen sind doch erlaubt - oder ?!?


Und mit so einer fetten Maglite könnte man sofort den nächsten unbeliebten Nachbarn zu Boden strecken


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Juli 2022)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Und mit so einer fetten Maglite könnte man sofort den nächsten unbeliebten Nachbarn zu Boden strecken


Wenn man die richtige Lampe hat ist ein Messer überflüssig  .

"Manker Striker weiss Bundle inkl. Akku SFT40 LED 2300 taktische Taschenlampe | selected-lights" https://www.selected-lights.de/led-...t40-led-2000-l-outdoor-taschenlampe_4252_6466

Dann sind auch Kugelschreiber verboten,oder?

"HomeMall Tactical Pen Selbstverteidigungs Tool mit 4 Tintennachfüll Packungen - Schwarzer Kugelschreiber, Notglasbrecher, DNA-Sammler, Smooth Writing Multifunktionales Survival-Tool mit Geschenkbox : Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren" https://www.amazon.de/HomeMall-Tact...t=&hvlocphy=9042445&hvtargid=pla-710514457125

Sind in den besagten Zonen Läden die Messer verkaufen? 
Bei uns in den divisilen Zonen( Hauptbahnhof usw..) kann man an jeder Ecke Messer kaufen. 
Ui das wäre ein Teures Messer


----------



## Michael.S (22. Juli 2022)

Meine letzte Errungenschaft , das Spyderco Dragonfly 2 ,eigentlich ein Witz kein Mensch der mit seinem Messer jemanden verletzen will würde so ein kleines nehmen , wegen des Lochs ein Einhänder aber ich bekomme es zweihändig schneller auf , ich benutze es nur Zuhause , unterwegs ist immer mein Schweizer dabei , ich weis jetzt den Namen nicht genau aber auf alle Fälle mit Metallgriffschalen 

Der hier hat es umgebaut um es mitnehmen zu dürfen aber ich habe so meine Zweifel ob er damit durchkommt


----------



## Colophonius (22. Juli 2022)

Ich finde, dass ein solches Verbot durchaus sinnvoll sein kann. Gemeint damit sind sicher nicht die Messer, die unters WaffenG fallen. Die darf man schon so nicht mitnehmen. Aber auch kleinere Messer können eine Gefahr darstellen wenn sie im Streit eingesetzt werden. In gewissen Problemzonen - etwa Diskotheken etc. - gibt es ohnehin keinen vernünftigen Grund, ein Messer mitsichzuführen. Natürlich wird das Verbot einen Kriminellen nicht sofort abschrecken, aber die Polizei hat dann die Handhabe, das Messer einzusammeln, was sonst nicht ohne weiteres möglich wäre, da der Besitz außerhalb der Zonen ja erlaubt ist.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. Juli 2022)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Meine letzte Errungenschaft , das Spyderco Dragonfly 2 ,eigentlich ein Witz kein Mensch der mit seinem Messer jemanden verletzen will würde so ein kleines nehmen , wegen des Lochs ein Einhänder aber ich bekomme es zweihändig schneller auf , ich benutze es nur Zuhause , unterwegs ist immer mein Schweizer dabei , ich weis jetzt den Namen nicht genau aber auf alle Fälle mit Metallgriffschalen
> 
> Der hier hat es umgebaut um es mitnehmen zu dürfen aber ich habe so meine Zweifel ob er damit durchkommt


Wo das neue "Waffengesetz "rauskam hab ich mal alle meine Messer durchgeschaut.

2 fielen nicht unters Waffengesetz.
Durch die " Ausnahme für Angler " sind auch noch paar mehr legal.

Hab bisher bei uns keine Probleme bekommen.
Achso ich hab ungefähr 30 Stück ohne Küchenmesser.


----------



## Ladi74 (22. Juli 2022)

In Leipzig gibts schon ein paar Jahre eine Waffenverbotszone(Eisenbahnstraße). 
Genutzt hats gar nix. Die Dealer und sonstiges Klientel bedrohen, erstechen, erschlagen sich nach wie vor. Ab und zu gibts auch mal ne Schiesserei zwischen verfeindeten Gruppen.
Die Schilder der Verbotszone, sind mit Aufklebern von Fussballvereinen o.ä. zugekleistert.
Wenn was los ist, kommt die Polizei in Zugstärke oder gleich das MEK.

Jetzt kam man auf ne ganz dolle Idee! Ein eigenes Polizeirevier.
Wird bestimmt wie in Leipzig-Connewitz, Dort wird das Revier regelmäßig von Chaoten angegriffen.

10000Eus als Strafe? Lächerlich!!
Wer in solch einer Waffenverbotszone ne Waffe führt, kommt aus einem Mileu, wo niemand was hat. Und die was haben, haben offiziell auch nix.
Wer nicht zahlt, geht für ein paar Monate in den Bau und kommt mit besseren Verbindungen wieder raus.


----------



## Ladi74 (22. Juli 2022)

Achso, wie soll man im Zweifel nachweisen, das man Angler ist?
Reicht es, wenn ich mir ne Angelrute auf den Rücken binde?
Im Futteral geht ja nicht, könnte auch ne Langwaffe drinne sein.
Ironie off!


----------



## fischerheinrich (22. Juli 2022)

Ich denke an das Zitat von B. Franklin, sinngemäß: wer essentielle Freiheiten aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen,  wird am Ende beides verlieren...
Und ein Stück weit Freiheitsverlust ist es ja auch, diese Verbotszone, wenn vielleicht auch zunächst sinnvoll und für Angler nicht sooo relevant.
Es ist sehr schade, diese Entwicklung in Dt, die eigentlichen Ursachen werden nicht klar benannt und daher auch nicht angegangen...


----------



## liac (22. Juli 2022)

fischerheinrich schrieb:


> Ich denke an das Zitat von B. Franklin, sinngemäß: wer essentielle Freiheiten aufgibt, um Sicherheit zu gewinnen,  wird am Ende beides verlieren...
> Und ein Stück weit Freiheitsverlust ist es ja auch, diese Verbotszone, wenn vielleicht auch zunächst sinnvoll und für Angler nicht sooo relevant.
> Es ist sehr schade, diese Entwicklung in Dt, die eigentlichen Ursachen werden nicht klar benannt und daher auch nicht angegangen...



Naja, klar werden Diese nicht benannt, dann würde man ja die eklatanten Fehler und Schwächen der letzten Jahre(Jahrzehnte) in der Politik deutlich machen. 

Lg liac


----------



## buttweisser (22. Juli 2022)

Insgesamt gesehen ist es schon verwunderlich, wie der ruhige und stets geduldige deutsche Ureinwohner zum Messerstecher wird. 

Oder sind es die Gäste Deutschlands die so ein Gesetz erforderlich machen?

Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären?


----------



## buttweisser (22. Juli 2022)

Super Antwort Mescalero. Mehr habe ich von dir auch nicht erwartet. Man kann die Augen nicht ständig verschließen und Probleme mit der rosaroten Brille negieren. Sie müssen klar und deutlich angesprochen werden, sonst wird das nix.

Ich muß hinzufügen, daß ich nicht alle Gäste Deutschlands meine, sondern nur die Speziellen. Aber das muss ich jetzt nicht weiter erklären.


----------



## ragbar (23. Juli 2022)

-


----------



## ragbar (23. Juli 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Das müsstest ihr euch dann wie bei der Kontrolle vorm Flugzeug vorstellen, nur das es dann für sowas ne fette Rechnung gibt. Voll Banane…
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413060


Das Ding in der Mitte:





						Monkey Fist verboten - BKA Bescheid
					

Moin... Das Bundeskriminalamt hat sich mal wieder was Schönes einfallen lassen. Beim stöbern im Internet bin ich auf einen Feststellungsbescheid vom BKA aufmerksam geworden. Dieser handelt von der sogenannten "Monkey Fist", wird ja bestimmt bekannt sein. Der Feststellungsbescheid bzw. das BKA...




					messerforum.net


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Insgesamt gesehen ist es schon verwunderlich, wie der ruhige und stets geduldige deutsche Ureinwohner zum Messerstecher wird.


Hallo,

dürfte auch die große Ausnahme sein. Als ich jung war, waren Raufereien auf Dorffesten üblich, ja schon fast Tradition. Mal haute man anderen die Hucke voll und mal bekam man auch selbst eine Abreibung. Es gab aber ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz dabei, welches meines Wissens, zumindest in meinem Dunstkreis auch nie gebrochen wurde: es waren nur Schläge mit der Faust erlaubt, wenn jemand am Boden lag war Schluss, ein Nachtreten undenkbar (wäre ehrenrührig gewesen). Messer, obwohl jeder eines dabei hatte waren absolut tabu. Wenn da einer bei einer Rauferei ein Messer gezogen hätte, nun der hätte sich selbst geächtet und wären bei seinen eigenen Kumpels unten durch gewesen - mit dem hätte keiner mehr ein Bier getrunken.


Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dürfte auch die große Ausnahme sein. Als ich jung war, waren Raufereien auf Dorffesten üblich, ja schon fast Tradition. Mal haute man anderen die Hucke voll und mal bekam man auch selbst eine Abreibung. Es gab aber ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz dabei, welches meines Wissens, zumindest in meinem Dunstkreis auch nie gebrochen wurde: es waren nur Schläge mit der Faust erlaubt, wenn jemand am Boden lag war Schluss, ein Nachtreten undenkbar (wäre ehrenrührig gewesen). Messer, obwohl jeder eines dabei hatte waren absolut tabu. Wenn da einer bei einer Rauferei ein Messer gezogen hätte, nun der hätte sich selbst geächtet und wären bei seinen eigenen Kumpels unten durch gewesen - mit dem hätte keiner mehr ein Bier getrunken.



Kenne ich auch so, traditionell Mann gegen Mann 1:1 ohne Mehrfach-Einmischung. Wenn einer lag, war sofort Ende und die jeweilige Sache geklärt.

Waffeneinsatz jeglicher Art wäre ein Zeichen von Feigheit gewesen - wer eine Waffe "brauchte", hatte nix drauf.

Darum never ever - ebenso Polizei-Holen, das machte man ausschließlich unter sich aus.

Wer da die Cops gerufen hätte, wäre als Mamakind-Weichei für immer bei allen unten durch gewesen. Auch bei den Weibern.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch so, traditionell Mann gegen Mann 1:1 ohne Mehrfach-Einmischung. Wenn einer lag, war sofort Ende und die jeweilige Sache geklärt.
> 
> Waffeneinsatz jeglicher Art never ever - ebenso Polizei-Holen, das machte man ausschließlich unter sich aus.
> 
> Wer da die Cops gerufen hätte, wäre als Mamakind-Weichei für immer bei allen unten durch gewesen.


Hallo,

richtig; Polizei-Holen ging auch nicht, undenkbar.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Juli 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Man muss da schon bissl relativieren (können)...
> ...Messer ist nicht gleich Messer. An meinem Schlüsselbund *baumelt ein klitzekleines Schweizer*, welches sich schon oft im Alltag* bewehrt* hat....
> 
> 
> *(Sarkasmus!!!)


Siehschst - bist damit bis unter die Zähne bewehrt , zugegebenermaßen hochgefährlich.

Da ich für die vereinigte globale Kriminalgruppe arbeite , ordne ich die Überweisung von 10000 Euro an - Kontonummer der Behörde
teile ich Dir noch per pm mit 




R.S.


----------



## Wollebre (23. Juli 2022)

In Bremen gibt es auch solche Vorschriften. Für alle erkennbar durch Schilder.
Die Uhrzeit hat man so gesetzt, weil mitten in der Zone ein großes Waffengeschäft ist. Deren Kunden hätten sonst keine Möglichkeit das Geschäft betreten zu können.


----------



## Mikesch (23. Juli 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> In Bremen gibt es auch solche Vorschriften. Für alle erkennbar durch Schilder.
> Die Uhrzeit hat man so gesetzt, weil mitten in der Zone ein großes Waffengeschäft ist. Deren Kunden hätten sonst keine Möglichkeit das Geschäft betreten zu können.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413144


Betreten schon, aber nach einem Einkauf nicht mehr verlassen. 
Die Lieferanten hätten da schon mehr Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Juli 2022)

Ab 8.01 Uhr darf man da also - passend zur Tageszeit - offiziell mit nem Morgenstern paradieren (alternativ Panzerfaust). Muss man nur wieder rechtzeitig wegpacken, bevor der gefährliche Abend beginnt


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juli 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kenne ich auch so, traditionell Mann gegen Mann 1:1 ohne Mehrfach-Einmischung. Wenn einer lag, war sofort Ende und die jeweilige Sache geklärt.
> 
> Waffeneinsatz jeglicher Art wäre ein Zeichen von Feigheit gewesen - wer eine Waffe "brauchte", hatte nix drauf.
> 
> ...


Jetzt idealisiert ihr aber die "guten alten Zeiten" a bissel zu sehr. Ich hab in den 80ern, der großen Zeit der Diskotheken in verschiedenen Discos gejobbt, meistens an der Garderobe, aber auch am Eingang und der Kasse. Da gab es unterm Tisch des Kassierers ein ganzes Fach voll mit konfiszierten Totschlägern, Baseballschlägern, Messern und Gaspistolen. Auch mit der "Fairness" war es nicht weit her, Hauptstressmacher waren Rocker und amerikanische Soldaten, und natürlich kamen die nie alleine.
Nee, ich finde Waffenverbotszonen durchaus sinnvoll, bedeutet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten für die Polizei. Angler fallen bei der Ausübung des Hobbys sowieso raus.
Das einzige Problem sehe ich bei Ausweitung auf bayr. Volksfeste, insbesondere die Wies'n; wia verdammt, soi i do mein Radi schneid'n ?


----------



## Lajos1 (23. Juli 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Jetzt idealisiert ihr aber die "guten alten Zeiten" a bissel zu sehr. Ich hab in den 80ern, der großen Zeit der Diskotheken in verschiedenen Discos gejobbt, meistens an der Garderobe, aber auch am Eingang und der Kasse. Da gab es unterm Tisch des Kassierers ein ganzes Fach voll mit konfiszierten Totschlägern, Baseballschlägern, Messern und Gaspistolen. Auch mit der "Fairness" war es nicht weit her, Hauptstressmacher waren Rocker und amerikanische Soldaten, und natürlich kamen die nie alleine.
> Nee, ich finde Waffenverbotszonen durchaus sinnvoll, bedeutet einfach mehr Möglichkeiten für die Polizei. Angler fallen bei der Ausübung des Hobbys sowieso raus.
> Das einzige Problem sehe ich bei Ausweitung auf bayr. Volksfeste, insbesondere die Wies'n; wia verdammt, soi i do mein Radi schneid'n ?


Hallo, 

also ich meinte da die 1960er und auch vorher (da allerdings nicht aktiv sondern nur beobachtend  ). In den 1970ern ließ das schon nach, da immer mehr Stodderer (Stadtmenschen) aufs Land zogen, welche die dortigen Gepflogenheiten nicht kannten.
Messer ja (hatte damals so gut wie jeder dabei) Totschläger, Baseballschläger oder Gaspistolen hatte da keiner.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (23. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ab 8.01 Uhr darf man da also - passend zur Tageszeit - offiziell mit nem Morgenstern paradieren (alternativ Panzerfaust).


Das Waffengesetz gilt rund um die Uhr.

Das Schild bezieht sich nur auf solche Waffen/Werkzeuge/Sportgeräte , die laut Gesetz nicht verboten sind oder für die man eine entsprechende Berechtigung zum Führen in der Öffentlichkeit hat.

Ein Schild allein wird da vermutlich eh wenig Wirkung haben. Verbote bringen meist nur was, wenn die betroffene Klientel sich auch dran hält.  Das hängt m.E. nach auch mit der Kontrolldichte und Strenge zusammen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juli 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich meinte da die 1960er und auch vorher (da allerdings nicht aktiv sondern nur beobachtend  ). In den 1970ern ließ das schon nach, da immer mehr Stodderer (Stadtmenschen) aufs Land zogen, welche die dortigen Gepflogenheiten nicht kannten.
> Messer ja (hatte damals so gut wie jeder dabei) Totschläger, Baseballschläger oder Gaspistolen hatte da keiner.
> ...


Ok, kann ich nicht mit reden, zu jung und so...
Meine Kindheitserinnerungen reichen nur bis in die 70er, aber auch da gabs in unserem Kuhdorf einen, dessen Aufruf "Wo seid ihr meine Freunde" Legendenstatus hatte. Kam immer, wenn er die falschen auf der Kirmes angemacht hatte, und wenn die "Freunde" da waren, war er dann plötzlich weg


----------



## rhinefisher (23. Juli 2022)

Bei diesen ganzen Verschärfungen höre ich nur noch mit halbem Ohr hin; zun einen hab ich grundsätzlich nix Verbotenes, zum andren bin ich ganz ernsthaft der Ansicht mit einem normalen VictorInox durchs Leben zu kommen.
Der Vorteil des Alters - es geht einem vieles am Allerwertesten vorbei wenn der Tod heranrückt...


----------



## Wollebre (24. Juli 2022)

Mikesch schrieb:


> Betreten schon, aber nach einem Einkauf nicht mehr verlassen.
> Die Lieferanten hätten da schon mehr Schwierigkeiten.



Hast nicht zu Ende gedacht. Dann hätte man auch keine Waffe zur Wartung/Reparatur hinbringen dürfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Juli 2022)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Hast nicht zu Ende gedacht. Dann hätte man auch keine Waffe zur Wartung/Reparatur hinbringen dürfen.


Das ist hier generell ein problem


----------



## Colophonius (24. Juli 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Insgesamt gesehen ist es schon verwunderlich, wie der ruhige und stets geduldige deutsche Ureinwohner zum Messerstecher wird.
> 
> Oder sind es die Gäste Deutschlands die so ein Gesetz erforderlich machen?
> 
> Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären?



Eine Antwort dürftest du ohne weiteres in der Kriminalitätsstatistik finden. Das Problem lässt sich recht deutlich zusammenfassen: junge Männer, nur getoppt von jungen Männern in Gruppen. Aufschlussreich ist auch diese Antwort des Landtages des Saarlandes zu den Vornamen von Messerstechern im Zusammenhang mit Delikten mit Messern erfassten Beschuldigten*. Hütet euch also vor Menschen mit den Namen Michael, Daniel und Andreas!


*Edit: Danke an fishhawk . Habe noch mal in den Link reingeschaut und es präzisiert.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Juli 2022)

Wär noch interessant gewesen, wie viele von denen besoffen waren, schätze die Meisten.


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Colophonius schrieb:


> zu den Vornamen von Messerstechern. Hütet euch also vor Menschen mit den Namen Michael, Daniel und Andreas!


Also m.W. waren das alle Straftaten und Ordnungswidrigkeiten, bei denen die Polizei im Saarland ein Messer gefunden hat.
Ob und ggf. wie viele der genannten Personen damit auch zugestochen haben, geht aus diesen Zahlen nicht hervor.

Aber entsprechende Schlagzeilen generieren natürlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Vornamen von Messerstechern. Hütet euch also vor Menschen mit den Namen Michael, Daniel und Andreas!


Es sind 842 Straftaten, wobei wohl 195 dieser deutschen Vornamen auftauchen, welche anderen Vornamen da sonst noch registriert sind, wird nicht erwähnt?
Aussage dieser Statistik also gleich Null, für mich eine gezielte Desinformation.

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Es sind 842 Straftaten,


Was von den 842 Delikten Straftat oder Ordnungswidrigkeit war, geht aus den Zahlen auch nicht hervor.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> eine gezielte Desinformation.



Wenn die Zahlen so angefragt wurden, kann man der Behörde keine Vorwürfe machen.

Statistiken lügen selten.  Die Schlussfolgerungen die aufgrund von manchen Zahlen getroffen werden schon deutlich öfter.

Dass man sich vor Personen mit bestimmten Vornamen in acht nehmen sollte, könnte so eine Desinformation sein.

Dass keine weibliche Vornamen in den Toprängen vorkommen, halte ich  für wesentlich aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Colophonius (24. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Aussage dieser Statistik also gleich Null, für mich eine gezielte Desinformation.


Dann lies den Kontext des Ganzen. Es ist die Antwort auf eine Anfrage an den Landtag hinsichtlich der Häufung von Namen bei deutschen Straftätern. Du hast schon Recht, dass es keine wirklich belastbaren Erkenntnisse gibt nach denen man seine Politik ausrichtet, aber man kann sich als Regierung auch nicht aussuchen, was man gefragt wird. Aber: wie bereits gesagt, grundsätzlich lässt sich der PKS und auch insbesondere der kriminologischen Forschung gut entnehmen, dass Kriminalität hauptsächlich von jungen Männern ausgeht. Die Herkunft ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> auch insbesondere der kriminologischen Forschung gut entnehmen, dass Kriminalität hauptsächlich von jungen Männern ausgeht. Die Herkunft ist nebensächlich.


Da bin ich wieder bei dir!
Das bei der Kriminalität das Agressionspotenzial und die Energie beim männlichen Geschlecht liegt, ist erwiesen.
Der Rest dieser Anfrage ist wohl schon so ausgelegt, das man bloß keine "falschen" Schlüsse zieht.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (24. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das bei der Kriminalität das Agressionspotenzial und die Energie beim männlichen Geschlecht liegt, ist erwiesen.


Was willst'n damit sagen? Wohl auf Ärger aus, wie?


----------



## geomas (24. Juli 2022)

Ich setze einen 5er auf Mini.


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Juli 2022)

Hab hier ein ganz wenig gewischt, bitte treibt nicht zu sehr in die Allgemeinpolitik ab, das diskutieren wir hier eh nicht gehaltvoll und ohne quereleien aus


----------



## Tikey0815 (24. Juli 2022)

Ich weiß nochmal auf meinen letzten Post oben hin *!!!*


----------



## thanatos (25. Juli 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was willst'n damit sagen? Wohl auf Ärger aus, wie?


ist etwas wage - in die Kriminalstatistik gehen meist nur so öffentliche Aggressionsvorkommnisse 
rein und die gehen überwiegend von Männern aus - Frauen sind nicht besser aber wer könnte schon 
Bratpfanne , Nudelholz , Fleischklopfer und anders in der Küche verbieten - und da gibt es sehr große 
Dunkelziffern - ein Freund von mir ist mit dem Schraubenschlüssel abgerutscht und hatte ein mächtiges
Veilchen - sein Söhnchen " Mama hat ihm eine Tüte Kirschen aus dem Eisschrank ins Gesicht geworfen ....


----------



## thanatos (25. Juli 2022)

mein gut´ster Tikey0815 , hast schon recht mit dem wischen - es hat schon seine Ursachen in der 
jüngeren Entwicklung ....
In China gab es auch schon vor x -Zeiten so ein Verbot , da wurden Gebrauchsgegenstände zu 
Verteidigungswaffen um funktioniert - ich sehe solche Verbote als sinnlos an - es halten sich 
eh nur anständige Menschen dran .


----------



## Ganerc (26. Juli 2022)

Ein Messer ist ein Gebrauchs Gegenstand und keine Waffe


----------



## buttweisser (26. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Aber: wie bereits gesagt, grundsätzlich lässt sich der PKS und auch insbesondere der kriminologischen Forschung gut entnehmen, dass Kriminalität hauptsächlich von jungen Männern ausgeht. Die Herkunft ist nebensächlich.



Das Kriminalität hauptsächlich von jungen Männern ausgeht stimmt. Die Herkunft ist nebensächlich ist sicher auch richtig, aber nur ein Teil der Wahrheit.

Es gibt nun mal junge Männer aus bestimmten Nationalitäten, die extrem gewaltbereiter sind als deutsche junge Männer. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Wer das nicht wahrhaben will, der begebe sich in ein Landesdericht von Nürnberg, Stuttgart oder Berlin usw.

Dort dann einfach vor die Sitzungssäle begeben und die anstehenden Verfahren durchlesen. Dort stehen immer die Namen der Angeklagten. Es ist erstaunlich wie wenig deutsche Namen im Verhältnis zu Namen anderer Nationen dabei sind. Obwohl die Deutschen doch noch die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung sind.

Ich meine damit nicht, dass Deutsche nicht kriminell sind, aber der prozentuale Anteil im Verhältnis zu "Nicht Kriminellen" erscheint mir bei den Deutschen entschieden geringer.


----------



## fishhawk (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo,



buttweisser schrieb:


> aber der prozentuale Anteil im Verhältnis zu "Nicht Kriminellen" erscheint mir bei den Deutschen entschieden geringer.


Um das statistisch einordnen zu können, müsste man halt noch wissen, wie bei den Vergleichsgruppen die Anteile junger Männer an der Grundgesamtheit verteilt sind, wie sich die sozioökonomischen Verhältnisse der Gruppen darstellen und  so weiter.



buttweisser schrieb:


> Es gibt nun mal junge Männer aus bestimmten Nationalitäten, die extrem gewaltbereiter sind als deutsche junge Männer.


Es gibt viele Faktoren, die das beeinflussen können.  Kulturelle Prägung dürfte da schon dazugehören.

Die Nationalität spielt m.E, überhaupt keine Rolle, denn dann müsste man ja nur alle Ausländer einbürgern und das Problem wäre gelöst.


----------



## thanatos (26. Juli 2022)

Sind es wirklich junge Männer die kriminell sind ? - oder werden sie dazu gemacht ? -
die wahren Kriminellen sind doch die großen "Geldwaschanlageninhaber " 
Die Auseinandersetzung  die wir früher mit Fäusten ausgetragen haben - ja andere Länder -andere Sitten .
Eine Einbürgerung bringt da gar nix - so nun muß ich bremsen --- aber die Weiterentwicklung der religiösen
Ansichten ist eben verschieden verlaufen - zur Erinnerung - deutsche Bibel - neues Testament -
Timotheus -- " denn der Mann ist von Gott die Frau aber vom Mann und somit *Eigentum .....*
ist nur sinngemäß wieder gegeben , wer würde in der europäischen Welt das heute noch akzeptieren 
Nein kein Verbot wird jemals solche Überschreitungen verhindern - 
Nun habe ich doch eine tolle Vision gehabt - da sich das Klima immer mehr erwärmt und die 
Digitalisierung immer mehr fortschreitet darf man nur noch nackt sein Heim verlassen einziger 
mitgeführter Gegenstand - das Smartfone - wäre das die Lösung ????


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Sind e
> Digitalisierung immer mehr fortschreitet darf man nur noch nackt sein Heim verlassen einziger
> mitgeführter Gegenstand - das Smartfone - wäre das die Lösung ????



Naja , hängt stark von der Trägerin der Nacktheit ab, manchmal wäre ein Verhüllungsgebot angebracht- so nu istdas Klischee auch noch durch;-))


----------



## Colophonius (26. Juli 2022)

buttweisser schrieb:


> Das Kriminalität hauptsächlich von jungen Männern ausgeht stimmt. Die Herkunft ist nebensächlich ist sicher auch richtig, aber nur ein Teil der Wahrheit.
> 
> Es gibt nun mal junge Männer aus bestimmten Nationalitäten, die extrem gewaltbereiter sind als deutsche junge Männer. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.
> 
> ...



Deine Aussagen beruhen leider auf einigen Fehlannahmen. Zunächst ist natürlich anekdotische Evidenz keine tragfähige Basis für eine fundierte Evaluation der Lage. Darüber hinaus basiert dein Schluss allein darauf, dass du allein die Namen der Angeklagten aus dem Sitzungsaushang mit deiner These, dass Ausländer krimineller seien als Deutsche vergleichst. Damit ist deine Feststellung extrem anfällig für eine Scheinkorrelation. Selbst wenn wir in einer Statistik feststellen, dass überproportional viele Ausländer Straftaten begehen, lässt es nicht automatisch den Schluss zu, dass mehr Straftaten begangen werden, weil die Menschen Ausländer sind. Ein prominentes Beispiel ist die Korrelation zwischen dem Konsum von Käse und der Anzahl der Menschen, die sich mit ihrem eigenen Bettzeug strangulieren. Hier findest du einige dieser absurden Beispiele. Deshalb muss man zur Erforschung auf multifaktorielle Studien zurückgreifen, um das seriös zu erforschen. Bekannt ist z.B. die Langzeitstudie aus Duisburg. Das Leben ist eben deutlich komplexer als man es sich vorstellen mag und sollte nicht auf Stammtischparolen reduziert werden.


----------



## liac (26. Juli 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Deine Aussagen beruhen leider auf einigen Fehlannahmen. Zunächst ist natürlich anekdotische Evidenz keine tragfähige Basis für eine fundierte Evaluation der Lage. Darüber hinaus basiert dein Schluss allein darauf, dass du allein die Namen der Angeklagten aus dem Sitzungsaushang mit deiner These, dass Ausländer krimineller seien als Deutsche vergleichst. Damit ist deine Feststellung extrem anfällig für eine Scheinkorrelation. Selbst wenn wir in einer Statistik feststellen, dass überproportional viele Ausländer Straftaten begehen, lässt es nicht automatisch den Schluss zu, dass mehr Straftaten begangen werden, weil die Menschen Ausländer sind. Ein prominentes Beispiel ist die Korrelation zwischen dem Konsum von Käse und der Anzahl der Menschen, die sich mit ihrem eigenen Bettzeug strangulieren. Hier findest du einige dieser absurden Beispiele. Deshalb muss man zur Erforschung auf multifaktorielle Studien zurückgreifen, um das seriös zu erforschen. Bekannt ist z.B. die Langzeitstudie aus Duisburg. Das Leben ist eben deutlich komplexer als man es sich vorstellen mag und sollte nicht auf Stammtischparolen reduziert werden.


Ist scho recht, wir leben schließlich im besten Deutschland aller Zeiten, nicht wahr. 

Mehr schreib ich zum Thema besser nicht mehr.

Lg liac


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juli 2022)

Ich denke hier kann zu.


----------

